# Where are the M&Ms??



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

We found some of the "fall" peanutbutter one's last week. They did not survive long.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I love those but I need the black and orange for my candy buffet! So frustrating...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I cant even find any!!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

It seems like everyone is waiting til the last moment to put out the big displays of Halloween items - even candy! I got candy corn at Wal-mart - but no M & M's there either. - UGH! Lousy economy!!!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I thought I saw Target have those color bags in the ad sometime.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I think it's just the fall colors this year. That's all they show in the Halloween magazines. Too bad, I LOVED last year's "monster mix" with the black, orange, purple, and green and I was hoping for the same thing this year.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

ah......well I wish they would just get the black and orange ones in....I know you can buy them online individual colors but they are like $10.00 a pound or something insane like that -plus shipping-and I need a huge amount for my jar for my buffet!!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I see in the CVS ad for tomorrow that is has two orange and black bags (One is peanuts, and one is regular), but on one of the bags it shows orange, purple, and yellow M&Ms, and the other bag shows green, purple, yellow, and orange. That's all the colors I can see because the price is in the way of the bag. 

For the Target ones in the ad that are on sale tomorrow, it shows a green and lime green bag with red, orange, yellow, and I would say black M&Ms. This is peanut though. I don't know if they have both of them.

Anyway, they are both 2 for $5 starting tomorrow at either place.


----------



## SpookySarah (Jul 4, 2008)

I haven't seen Halloween M&Ms either.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

ditto i think they are a non happening event


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Just get the Reeses Peices


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I haven't seen them either and didn't relize it till now.
I love peanut m&m's.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

well it looks like I will have to get the fall ones...thats not what I wanted! Im already doing Reese Pieces, so I dont need that color mix. Im going to see if there is any info on their site..


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I checked walmart yesterday and not only do they NOT have halloween m&ms but now the fall ones are gone too! I don't get it...


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

well I got on their website and emailed them-to hear back in 2-3 business days...but there is a number to call as well so i am going to try and call on my lunch break tomorrow. This is serious! They should have been out by now....


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, I got the confirmation back from M&Ms, Mars that they are NOT making the Black/Orange mix this year  So, so sad.....


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> Well, I got the confirmation back from M&Ms, Mars that they are NOT making the Black/Orange mix this year  So, so sad.....


Bummer! Guess they are too busy pushing the pretzel m&m, which I think is gross, btw! Pretzel + chocolate = yummy but put it all together in a candy shell and something goes terribly wrong...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I needed a bag of M&M today and they were SOLD OUT and have been for days!!! I was not a happy camper!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

NOWHINING said:


> I needed a bag of M&M today and they were SOLD OUT and have been for days!!! I was not a happy camper!!


I'm finding that here too. Never experienced an M&M shortage before! Wonder what's up?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

That is crap!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Madame Leota said:


> Bummer! Guess they are too busy pushing the pretzel m&m, which I think is gross, btw! Pretzel + chocolate = yummy but put it all together in a candy shell and something goes terribly wrong...


I know right?!?!?

I love chocolate covered pretzels, but those M&M pretzel things are horrid on a whole new level.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

how can they not make orange and black m&m's, what are they thinking?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

RCIAG said:


> I know right?!?!?
> 
> I love chocolate covered pretzels, but those M&M pretzel things are horrid on a whole new level.


They are different...but I like them.
Of course I am not a fan of regular m&m's I like the peanut ones best.


----------

